# Vacuum tube pin sampling problems



## fasTTcar (May 29, 2012)

Recently, i have been having problems with getting gold vacuum pin tube samples.

I am having a problem with the glass melting before the the bulb breaks.

Any suggestions?


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 29, 2012)

fasTTcar said:


> Recently, i have been having problems with getting gold vacuum pin tube samples.
> 
> I am having a problem with the glass melting before the the bulb breaks.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Sure doesn't make sense, if the bulb is the normal size and wall thickness and the wall thickness of the tubing used is the same as you were using before (when it worked). If the tubing wall thickness is thicker, the bulb thickness would also be thicker, unless the bulb is larger. Surely, at some wall thickness, the bulb will tend to sag and won't separate as quickly (or, at all).

Maybe these are made of heavier stock. I've made a lot of pin samples and have never seen that. In and out in about a second always broke the bulb. Did you get them from Legend?

Maybe that batch was made by a new employee. Maybe he torched the hole too big (more melted glass) and, therefore, the bulb wall thickness was thicker than it should be.


----------



## fasTTcar (May 29, 2012)

Got them from Burtec (pintubes.com)


----------



## jimdoc (May 29, 2012)

I have to say it, probably made in China!

Jim


----------



## Lou (May 29, 2012)

Should be able to stick it in and have it break right quick. We do this everyday on silver and have never had an issue. Sure you're putting the right end in? 8)


----------



## fasTTcar (May 29, 2012)

Lou said:


> Should be able to stick it in and have it break right quick. We do this everyday on silver and have never had an issue. Sure you're putting the right end in? 8)



Ha ha.

Yes, I am putting it in correctly, but the glass seems to be melting to quick to let the bubble break and the vacuum "engage".


----------



## piscoglass (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear Sir,

You can try with our Vacuum Pin Tube / Evacuated Pin Tube : 



Subject : Vacuum / Evacuated Pin Tube made of Borosilicate Glass.

Gentlemen :

We glad to introduce ourselves as a leading manufacturer of Vacuum / Evacuated Pin Tubes, since 1961 under PISCO™ brand, which meets international standard, are extensively used for collecting sample from molten steel / gold / silver etc. required for hydrogen analysis. The use of finest grade borosilicate glass endows unmatched resistance against harmful substances. This leading attribute of our Vacuum / Evacuated Pin Tube makes them a highly reliable product. Our Glass Pin Tubes are sealed at both ends with a thin walled bulb (weak point) at one side.

PISCO™ brand Vacuum / Evacuated Pin Tubes feature a thin (1 mm. approx.) wall bulb section (weak point) which breaks on contact with molten metal. The molten metal then enters the tube to form a solid, slag-free metal pin every time.

In operation, the pin tube is held in a simple spring holder. The molten metal is removed from the furnace and the slag is pushed aside. The pin tube is immediately inserted into the molten metal at an angle of 45 degrees (approx.) until the thin walled bulb section is completely immersed and this breaks the weak point of the glass tube and fills the pin tube with molten metal.

Standard, precision, and high vacuum pin tubes are available as per following sizes and diameters along with minimum packaging quantity:
1.	I.D. 2 mm. x O.D. 4 mm. : 25 Nos. in a tray : 60 trays x 25 Nos. = 1500 Nos. / 1 Cartoon Box.
2.	I.D. 3 mm. x O.D. 5 mm. : 20 Nos. in a tray : 60 trays x 20 Nos. = 1200 Nos. / 1 Cartoon Box.
3.	I.D. 4 mm. x O.D. 6 mm. : 17 Nos. in a tray : 60 trays x 17 Nos. = 1020 Nos. / 1 Cartoon Box.
4.	I.D. 5 mm. x O.D. 7 mm. : 15 Nos. in a tray : 60 trays x 15 Nos. = 900 Nos. / 1 Cartoon Box.
5.	I.D. 6 mm. x O.D. 8 mm. : 14 Nos. in a tray : 60 trays x 14 Nos. = 840 Nos. / 1 Cartoon Box.

For the sake of rendering our extensive service we like to need your co-operation. We will appreciate your valued enquiries and necessary information
in this regard. In this connection you are welcome to visit our web site also (www.piscolabglass.com).

Thanking you,
Very truly yours,
PIONEER SCIENTIFIC INSTRUMENT CORPORATION
(ESTABLISHED 1961)
Manufacturer and Exporter of Brand Precision Scientific Glass and Sintered Apparatus
(Registered Small Scale Industries)
Mailing Add. : 4, Bango Sen Lane, Near Bagbazar Lock Gate, Beside Haripoddar 
Gangar Ghat, P.O. Cossipore, Kolkata – 700 002, West Bengal, India.
Regd. Off. : 15/2A, BISWAKOSH LANE, P. O. BAGBAZAR, KOLKATA-700 003, WEST BENGAL, INDIA.
E-mail :: [email protected], [email protected] & [email protected] 
website :: www.piscolabglass.com, Skype :: piscoindia
PHONE :: +91-33-3253 5153 / 2533 6476 / 2533 7879, TELEFAX :: +91-33-2555 5153


----------



## piscoglass (Mar 13, 2013)

Dear Sir,

You can call for free samples and please provide us your completer postal address.


PIONEER SCIENTIFIC INSTRUMENT CORPORATION
(ESTABLISHED 1961)
Manufacturer and Exporter of Brand Precision Scientific Glass and Sintered Apparatus
(Registered Small Scale Industries)
Mailing Add. : 4, Bango Sen Lane, Near Bagbazar Lock Gate, Beside Haripoddar 
Gangar Ghat, P.O. Cossipore, Kolkata – 700 002, West Bengal, India.
Regd. Off. : 15/2A, BISWAKOSH LANE, P. O. BAGBAZAR, KOLKATA-700 003, WEST BENGAL, INDIA.
E-mail :: [email protected], [email protected] & [email protected] 
website :: http://www.piscolabglass.com, Skype :: piscoindia
PHONE :: +91-33-3253 5153 / 2533 6476 / 2533 7879, TELEFAX :: +91-33-2555 5153


----------



## Pintube (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad we figured out the problem there. Not enough heat to melt the gold or the pintube. A new induction furnace solved the issue.


----------



## glasshitech (Nov 14, 2017)

You can call for free samples and please provide us your completer postal address.


GLASS HI-TECH evacuated pin tubes feature a thin (0.5 mm) wall bulb section which melts on contact with molten metal.
The molten metal then enters the tube to form a solid, slag-free pin every time.
In operation, the pin tube is held in a simple spring holder. The molten metal is removed from the furnace, killed, and the slag is pushed aside.
The pin tube is immediately inserted into the molten metal at an angle of 45 degrees until the thin walled bulb section is completely immersed.
This opens the glass and fills the pin tube.
Standard, precision, and high vacuum pin tubes are available. Every tube tested before supply and well paked in thermocole packing and compatative price
Evacuated Pin Tubes for Rapid Sampling of Molten Metals
Carbon • Sulfur • Oxygen • Nitrogen • Hydrogen
Part No. Pin Tube Type ID OD Lengt h Qty.Nos
003-005 Standard 3 mm 5mm 146 mm (5.75") 288
004-006 Standard 4 mm 6mm 146 mm (5.75") 288
004-007 Precision 5 mm 7 mm 146 mm (5.75") 288
006-008 High Vacuum 6 mm 8mm 125 mm (4.92") 288
GLASS HI-TECH PVT LTD
( An ISO 9001 : 2015 Certified )
Plot No.6 , 11th Block ,Gudalur Industrial Estate
Maraimalai Nagar,Chennai – 603209
Tamilnadu, India
Ph: 044 – 27452202
Cell -+919444107785 / +919444087572
E mail- [email protected] / [email protected]
Website - http://www.glasshitech.com


----------



## 4metals (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you happen to know the weights of different metals and karat golds that each size pin pulls into the sample tube?


----------

